# Salad dressings



## madge

I grow a lot of lettuce (to sell at a farmer's market) and I eat small salads often. But the only dressing I've used is low fat or no fat ranch dressing. If I don't eat too much of it and if I water it down, I don't have too much reflux. But there must be other ideas out there for those of us with GERD! Does Fench dressing contain tomatoes? If so, I guess that would be out. What about honey-dijon...is dijon mustard a reflux trigger? I know that vinegar dressings are really bad for me. Sure could use some ideas here, though, not just for me but for friends who also have reflux and sometimes come over for lunch or dinner.I could use ideas for pasta salad dressings too. Haven't had any for years, since Miracle Whip and Mayo seem to bother me. Between IBS and GERD, it's discouraging. I can't eat so many of the healthy foods I used to enjoy.


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.drgourmet.com/gerd/gerdrecipes.shtml#salad has some recipes generally considered to be GERD safe.But you will probably need to double check the ingredients, especially since you sound really sensitive to a lot of things.


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Many thanks Kathleen for that info. Like Madge I am also sensitive to lots of things.


----------



## overitnow

You can smash up some garlic and add herbs that don't cause you problems--maybe with a touch of lemon juice if that is not too much--and infuse some good quality olive oil with that. I guarantee that you will get flavour and it will also work in your pasta salads.Mark


----------



## Patman75

overitnow said:


> You can smash up some garlic and add herbs that don't cause you problems--maybe with a touch of lemon juice if that is not too much--and infuse some good quality olive oil with that. I guarantee that you will get flavour and it will also work in your pasta salads.Mark


Exactly my salad dressings. I rotate between lime and lemon juice and a bunc of different herbs to make all sorts of dressings.


----------



## madge

Thanks, everyone. I'll try the olive oil and herbs (I grow and sell herbs at a local farmer's market, and I know most of them are fine.) But garlic.....even a little gives me major reflux, unfortunately. Could try just a dash of lemon juice and see if that works too., to cut the oil a bit. I appreciate your replies!


----------

